# MinnKota Riptide - IPilot Remote Error - Flashing "F"



## Capt'n Daddy

I had to pull my 1yr old MK Riptide 112 off the boat today b/c the support at MK said it was a general fault and had to be repaired at a shop. That flashing "F" is code for could be the controller, bad connection, etc. 

Question for the forum: Has anyone else experienced this problem? If so, what was the solution for you?

I'll post the solution that works in an update.

Thanks in advance for any help. I haven't thrown an anchor in over a year...I'm lost without my IPilot anchor! 👎


----------



## JD7.62

Common problem. Ive had it happen to me on two different control boards this season. Like you said, it could be several different things but its most likely the control board has gone bad. Sucks that you had to take it off as it takes about 10 minutes to replace it on your boat.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy

JD7.62 said:


> Common problem. Ive had it happen to me on two different control boards this season. Like you said, it could be several different things but its most likely the control board has gone bad. Sucks that you had to take it off as it takes about 10 minutes to replace it on your boat.




It's under warranty, so they wouldn't send me the board directly. Sucks. Hopefully get it back before the weekend, but not holding my breathe.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy

If someone has an MK Riptide 112 60" with IPilot I can borrow for the weekend, I'll pay you $150!


----------



## stc1993

Did you read the owners manual? In the troubleshooting section it said something about the F code.

Ensure the connector going to the controller is secure.

Remove power to the motor by stowing it. Wait until the remote screen goes blank. Deploy the motor to power it up verifying that the System Ready light comes back on when the motor is deployed. 
Press any button on the remote to turn it on.

I don't know if it's the problem you were having.

I just Googled the F code.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy

stc1993 said:


> Did you read the owners manual? In the troubleshooting section it said something about the F code.
> 
> Ensure the connector going to the controller is secure.
> 
> Remove power to the motor by stowing it. Wait until the remote screen goes blank. Deploy the motor to power it up verifying that the System Ready light comes back on when the motor is deployed.
> Press any button on the remote to turn it on.
> 
> I don't know if it's the problem you were having.
> 
> I just Googled the F code.




Oh yeah.. I was all over that. Didn't work.


----------



## jspooney

If you can't find a 112, I have an 80lb 60" in the garage and I'll make that deal.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy

jspooney said:


> If you can't find a 112, I have an 80lb 60" in the garage and I'll make that deal.


May have to give me a discount since it is only 80lb...lol


But in all seriousness, if I don't have very mine back I will take you up on it!


----------



## stc1993

When I googled the F code I did see one that said unknown. I didn't read it though.


----------



## JD7.62

jspooney said:


> If you can't find a 112, I have an 80lb 60" in the garage and I'll make that deal.


Why arent you running it on your twin vee?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy

*Solution - New Motor*



Capt'n Daddy said:


> Had to pull my 1yr old MK Riptide 112 off the boat today b/c the support at MK said it was a general fault and had to be repaired at a shop. Apparently that flashing "F" is code for could be the controller, bad connection, etc.
> 
> Question for the forum: Has anyone else experienced this problem? If so, what was the solution for you?
> 
> I'll post the solution that works in an update.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help. I haven't thrown an anchor in over a year...I'm lost without my IPilot anchor! :thumbdown:



I told you guys I would post the solution... well after 4 calls and some email correspondence with Minn Kota, they came through with a new motor for me by Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## Mattey

I know this is an old post but I thought I would add to it since I couldn't find much information about the flashing "F" code. I tried everything support asked me to and the problem still existed. I took the battery out of the remote and reinstalled it and it fixed it temporarily. I bought a new remote and the problem appears to be solved now.


----------



## Boat-Dude

My remote stopped working all together and I put a new battery in and everything still didn't work, found a video online that say put the battery in upside down and wait 40 seconds and then flip it back over and that fixed it. Weird stuff.


----------



## X-Shark

Boat-Dude said:


> My remote stopped working all together and I put a new battery in and everything still didn't work, found a video online that say put the battery in upside down and wait 40 seconds and then flip it back over and that fixed it. Weird stuff.





Now That is weird.


:yes:


----------



## kanaka

Boat-Dude said:


> My remote stopped working all together and I put a new battery in and everything still didn't work, found a video online that say put the battery in upside down and wait 40 seconds and then flip it back over and that fixed it. Weird stuff.


You reversed polarity and took out all the negative energy.


----------



## Boat-Dude

kanaka said:


> You reversed polarity and took out all the negative energy.


----------



## kanaka




----------

